
Ask HN: Any tech-oriented CV review services? - z3wasoft3r
Hi,<p>I want to use a resume-review service but I&#x27;m afraid that most agencies and freelancers I found online are too generic. Anyone had a good experience with an online CV review services?<p>thanks
======
lifeisstillgood
Agreed - send it to me (email in profile) and will happily give it a review
for nothing but the lolz, but if you want a wider review Insuggest putting the
on GitHub as markdown (or rest) and asking for pull requests / comments

In fact I would do that for the above.

------
fecak
I'm not sure if you got your answer, but I am a founder of Resume Raiders
(www.resumeraiders.com) and I have almost 20 years of recruiting experience in
the software industry. Feel free to reach out at daveATresumeraidersDOTcom

------
ruler88
I'm an engineer with experience at SV tech giants + SV startups. You can shoot
your resume to me I'll get back to you in a day or two: kai at
randomdotnext.com

------
Aeolun
What kind of review are you looking for?

Posting it on HN is going to be a pretty good review in itself (though
possibly a bit harsh).

~~~
z3wasoft3r
Everything really, from grammar/spelling errors up to improved descriptions.

HN could be pretty harsh indeed, but it's a good idea. I wonder if/how it
could be done retaining some privacy - I'm afraid it could somehow get back on
me in the future as I see future job opportunities via HN.

------
janbernhart
I'm happy to review, you can send it to janbernhart AT optiver.com

------
atsaloli
I can review your CV if you want. I have 15+ years in tech, and experience as
a hiring manager. aleksey (at) verticalsysadmin.com

------
ruraljuror
I believe the subreddit cscareerquestions provides a venue for this, if that
helps.

